# wood ball from a 3 axis cnc



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

final ball - YouTube
file was suppplied by mike-s from the vetric site

this was an interesting file to do and worked out fine


----------



## Konsi (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting work
you didn't face any problem stitching machined wood together any recommendations ?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*ball*

no recommendations it just fits near perfect no glue nothing


----------

